# Too HDR?



## Chodie (Mar 1, 2011)

I know this is a hot debate.  Do you think this image crosses the too much HDR line?


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 1, 2011)

no. I think it looks very good!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 1, 2011)

looks real natural to me. What program are you using?

It does look soft to me in areas


----------



## Davor (Mar 1, 2011)

good job on the symmetry, and the HDR is fine , almost can't even tell.


----------



## reedshots (Mar 1, 2011)

outstanding!


----------



## K8-90 (Mar 1, 2011)

Perfect. It looks like everything was well lit.


----------



## WesternGuy (Mar 2, 2011)

Looked a little dark in some places until I enlarged it and then it looks quite good.  What range of exposures did you combine and what software did you use?  Would be nice to know this as some of us are just learning about HDR and any technical information you would care to pass on would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## Drake (Mar 2, 2011)

A very good one, natural enough.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't generally like HDR but this is on the acceptable side of the line!


----------



## tyler_h (Mar 2, 2011)

Probably a little too far if you completely want to maintain realism; but not so far as to look gaudy.


----------



## Chodie (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's the original exposure






I probably spent 15% of the time in photomatix with only 3 bracketed photos at -2, 0, +2 and the other 85% in PS with Topaz, Noiseware, and playing with layer masks.


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 2, 2011)

What is this HDR line you are talking about?

There is no set standard as to what goes over the realism line in HDR, that is all up to the photographer and the viewer.  Some may say yes, some will say no.  It's a matter of perception.

I would suggest that if *you* like this image and this amount of processing, then stick with it!  Do what is proper for your vision in your images, and work at getting it done the best you can, without thinking too much about what other's are doing.

But seeing as you asked, this is really really borderline for me... I don't like the orangish in the chairs, but do like the textures in the ceiling and wood


----------



## NielsSw (Mar 2, 2011)

looks good to me. :thumbup:


----------



## mortovismo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bigtwinky hit the nail on the head. If its acceptable to you thats all that matters. 

Its a great shot and very natural looking.


----------



## ishafizan (Mar 2, 2011)

great pic/candidate for HDR
- contrasty colors
- not too dark, not too bright

good job!
oh how i wish this pic is 'ok to edit'


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 2, 2011)

looks fine to me, nice processing.


----------



## Over Exposed (Mar 3, 2011)

Forkie said:


> I don't generally like HDR but this is on the acceptable side of the line!



There is a line? :er:


----------



## tmartin2347 (Mar 3, 2011)

I like that a lot, awesome job.


----------



## johnpaul (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,

I know what you mean by the line... it's easy to go overboard with HDR, but I believe it is ho the final image looks to the viewer that counts.  No matter ho much post processing there is.  

Your image looks great the HDR has done it's job well,but the original image is also good (well lit).

JP


----------



## mwesley (Mar 10, 2011)

Based on what HDR is meant to be, your image is fantastic.  HDR can obviously be implemented to create a wide range of effects, but it's purpose is mainly to provide a high dynamic range photograph ... like the photographs of Ansel Adams.  So, there absolutely IS a "correct" HDR image; although, as mentioned above, there is so much subjectivity involved in the art of photography, any technicality can be acceptably breached in order to produce whatever image you wish to create ... so, in that regard, there are no "rules" per se.  Technically speaking, though, HDR is meant to render tonally correct, perfectly exposed images ... what we do with it beyond that is subject to perception and desire.  Technically speaking, your HDR image is very well done ... at least to my eye.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2011)

If I was asked if this was or wasn't an HDR, I'd have to say no.

If 'possible' was added to my choices, then it would be possible.

But without knowing for sure it's an HDR, then I would never be able to say so.


----------



## edwardmendes (Mar 10, 2011)

I think the image is a good example of HDR done well.


----------



## inaka (Mar 10, 2011)

Very well done shot.
Excellent processing.


----------

